# women painters



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

Any of you guys have women painters on your crew? I'm asking because i recently worked with one. She told me she often gets stopped in the street by women needing work done. 

makes sense doesn't it? a lot of potential women customers would feel a lot more comfortable with another woman around. 

the woman we had didn't stay too long because she felt it unfair to be always painting baseboard.:w00t: 

paul


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, we have two women onboard. Phenomenal painters and customers really appreciate it.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> Any of you guys have women painters on your crew? I'm asking because i recently worked with one. She told me she often gets stopped in the street by women needing work done.
> 
> makes sense doesn't it? a lot of potential women customers would feel a lot more comfortable with another woman around.
> 
> ...


If you think having a woman on board makes since....... Why have her always paint baseboard. I would have left to.:w00t:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Scott, that ponytail looks familiar! My one helper is a gal, and just in the couple months she has been with me, I have been pleasantly surprised at how good she is. Skill/ability wise, she has completely smoked anyone else I have hired over the years, at this stage in training. Plus, customers seem to warm up to her fast, as compared to men. I would hire 5 more just like her if I could.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Pro - Is my employee moonlighting with you? Some striking similarities right there! :shifty:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought the same thing!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have one, the ponytail is shorter though. She has been with me a year, and like others have said, customers seem to like her. Detail oriented, clean and neat wish I had another one like her.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

For interior repaint, i think woman are just at good as men, or even better. 

However, the girls are helping you guys with Exterior painting too, I assume.
If so, How much heavy equipments(28',32'...feet ladders) can they handle?

I am a small guy (5'8" 150 lbs) and i know is not easy to handle those tall ladders.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

My helper does fine with detail work and it was a real battle getting her to learn about HVAC basics. But it was pretty straight forward. Do this first, then we paint...


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

We're a women owned and operated business and have incorporated this in our marketing. When we ask potential customers how they heard of us they usually respond with the fact that our ad or cards stated women owned and operated. Most of our customers are single women, stay at home moms and the senior community. We also do carpentry and sub with several GC's and people usually stop and stare when they see two women siding a house, installing windows.........wearing a tool belt and doing carpentry. But we've had a very positive response in both areas. Oh, and we handle ladders just fine. At 5'6" I can stand a 28' Type I heavy-duty ladder. My partner a little more petite can handle the Type II alum ladders no problem. Together we can handle the 32'


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great Tiffy.
Welcome to painttalke!
How long have you been the Business?


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

This is our third year. I've been doing carpentry for 12 years and my partner has been painting for 18 years and togther we formed a painting & carpentry business.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The paint whisperer said:


> For interior repaint, i think woman are just at good as men, or even better.
> 
> However, the girls are helping you guys with Exterior painting too, I assume.
> If so, How much heavy equipments(28',32'...feet ladders) can they handle?
> ...


The two women I have are so good on interior and so requested by customers that I would rarely consider having them do anything else. They prefer interior anyways. On the rare occasion I would use one on exterior, I put them on the most important details...formal entries, eye level trim details, etc. The rest of us monkeys can go on the roof planks and ladder hooks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TiffyBrown said:


> This is our third year. I've been doing carpentry for 12 years and my partner has been painting for 18 years and togther we formed a painting & carpentry business.


Its great that you are creating an opportunity for women to work together. The trades in general need more women to be entering the workforce, as fewer and fewer young people are coming into it. Good for you!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I've worked with a few women painters. Some we're horrible painters and arrogant. A few we're absolutely fantastic. Hmm, pretty much just like guys...

There are quite a few women owned/operated companies in my area...and pretty successful as far as I know


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

TiffyBrown said:


> We're a women owned and operated business and have incorporated this in our marketing. When we ask potential customers how they heard of us they usually respond with the fact that our ad or cards stated women owned and operated. Most of our customers are single women, stay at home moms and the senior community. We also do carpentry and sub with several GC's and people usually stop and stare when they see two women siding a house, installing windows.........wearing a tool belt and doing carpentry. But we've had a very positive response in both areas. Oh, and we handle ladders just fine. At 5'6" I can stand a 28' Type I heavy-duty ladder. My partner a little more petite can handle the Type II alum ladders no problem. Together we can handle the 32'


Welcome to the forum Tiffy...I guess we'll call this your "formal" introduction


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

Never under estimate a woman....


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes Rich, new to Paint-talk, but have been posting at contractor-talk. Gotta go for now. See ya.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

make sure to check out a guy named Richard over on CT...he's a great guy :whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

There's lot of woman painters out here on Cape Cod
Some woman-owned PaintCos too

I don't see any here on Paint Talk very often though


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know a few other women painters on the lower cape area. We serve all of Cape Cod and the Islands. We do cross the bridge though. The combination of painting and carpentry allows us to keep working year round. If I get slow in the winter painting, I sub-contract with local builders as I am also a licensed Home Improvement Contractor.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet

...I hope you are battened down there, TiffyBrown
We're getting kinda hammered from this storm


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Windy with about five inches here in Mashpee. They say from Chatham to P-town hit the worst. Stay warm.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks...you too
It's got to be 8 or 9 inches out here
The wind is blowing the flue open
Lol


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Most women have a better eye for detail then men.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I heard they can see more colors than we can too.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We have 8 women painters,
http://www.ecopainting.ca/testimonials.html
4 men painters

Why? 
because it happened that way.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I got one woman painter. Married her.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I used to work with a woman painter. She could outroll anybody in the company too! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I AM a woman painter...I also work for (subcontract) two other women. One of my regular co- workers is a young woman (19). Most times, it seems the women are more detail oriented and neater (okay, I get called anal a lot). I also really like my male co-worker, though, and I'm sure there are super-detailed, neat guy painters around.

I always thought being a woman in the industry worked for me in some ways...the "woman of the house" would feel more comfortable with a woman stranger in the house. 

I don't do extension ladders and exterior work, however. Scaffolding and planks? On them all the time.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Dustygirl01 said:


> (okay, I get called anal a lot)


um....oh, never mind

j/k, had to bust you a bit...good to have you here :thumbsup:


----------



## Downeast (May 2, 2007)

> Most women have a better eye for detail then men.





> I heard they can see more colors than we can too.




And they can leap tall buildings with a single bound ...... And get each side painted whilst on the way up and down .


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Rich:

I knew I was setting myself up with that "anal" comment. Okay, how's this...I get called "nit picky" a lot.

Seriously, though, I love my job and love the people I work with and for, and I'm happy. A happy woman painter is a good painter!


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Dustygirl01 said:


> Hi Rich:
> 
> I knew I was setting myself up with that "anal" comment. Okay, how's this...I get called "nit picky" a lot.
> 
> Seriously, though, I love my job and love the people I work with and for, and I'm happy. A happy woman painter is a good painter!


Just change your name to "Dirtygirl01".


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

It looks like I am a little late on this topic. I had a "Female" painter with me for about 1 year...she was better at the detail oriented stuff than my normal barbaric boys, but the best part about the "Female" on the crew was....I got better productivity out of my men. This was not used as a weapon, but the boys didn't want to be shown up by a "women"....she was great to have around, but unfortunately for me she knew how good she was and ventured off t start her own business. Good for her ! I am for it, if I didn't mention that.:thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Worked with one for a short while. She came in smelling like booze most mornings. The boss had to let her go.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Worked with one for a short while. She came in smelling like booze most mornings. The boss had to let her go.


Let me see...
Did you ever hear of a male painter drinking?
never?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Anal references and sexual innuendo aside,
none of this is funny and yes, I do have a sense of humour.

A woman painter should be able to visit here and contribute, 
but sexual positions shouldn't have to enter this discussion.
I really think it is off topic.


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello George Z:

Regarding the comments in question...I don't know if you were saying that I should be able to post here without fear of how my comments would be taken, or if you were pointing the finger at me for starting the conversation in "that" direction. 

If you were sticking up for me, thank you, that's very nice of you, but I know Rich was just funnin' me. 

If you think I was starting something, then I apologize...the comment was made in pure innocence. However, I soon realized the error of my ways


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Dusty...believe me, you don't need to apologize. You didn't start anything or get out of line in any way, nor did I. 

Seriously though, do you find that certain people prefer you over a male owned/operated company? I've always heard rumors about people preferring women painters.


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Rich:

No, it's mostly price driven around my neck of the woods. I usually work in a mixed crew, anyway, with men and women. The one woman I subcontract for really emphasises that her crew is top-notch good people, so male or female, it doesn't really matter. But, I never fell into the trap of "oh, I'm a woman, I can't make it in this business" and kind of turn it into a positive.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Dustygirl01 said:


> Hello George Z:
> 
> Regarding the comments in question...I don't know if you were saying that I should be able to post here without fear of how my comments would be taken, or if you were pointing the finger at me for starting the conversation in "that" direction.
> 
> ...


None of the above,
just a bit too (over)sensitive on that issue maybe.
Our key painters are women and any comments like that, 
we got problems.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Women Painters*

My wife has worked with me a few years now. I think it has been a positive asset to the business. I think people are more comfortable with a woman around, especially on the residential repaints. On new construction, us guys just like having a gal around.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

paulingrad said:


> the woman we had didn't stay too long because she felt it unfair to be always painting baseboard.


I can understand the professional reasons why you would give them that job on a regular basis.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a regular crew of 2 women plus myself and I use the female crew thing in marketing. I agree with one of the previous posters that single females, stay at home moms and the elderly seem to be more comfortable with females. On occasion I have a finish carpenter helping us out and his handyman skills have come in very handy. :hammer: We do mostly residential repaints, remodels and some exteriors during the summer (very short summers here I must say) and we are the go-to painting company for a couple of GCs. The one time we needed help with a 40' ladder spot, i was able to hire another painter to come in and do that for me.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Both my daughters work for me along with my foreman's daughter when we need her. I always try to take one of them for the initial meeting anyway, sets the lady of the house more at ease. They're both pretty good painters, with the younger one handling high ladder work on exteriors and power washiing with me. I can't imagine working without them on most jobs.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Not big on it, not afraid to say it.


----------

